# GHRP-2 experiences for age defying



## Jakkd (Apr 26, 2020)

Dr. jefferey life, 85-90 year old doctor, takes ghrp2 and swears by it, curious how many other older folks have benefited and what they noticed as far as benefits?


----------



## MikeLilley2020 (Apr 27, 2020)

As you may know, peptides are different and can be used for many purposes in the body (short peptides contain 2-4 amino acids, oligopeptides 10 amino acids, polypeptides 50-100 amino acids, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides (GHRP), etc.).

*The anti-aging world records (35 to 42% of life extension) belong to short peptides like Endoluten (peptide bioregulator)*

Short peptides were studied in the 70s and after that drugs and supplements were created and patented by Russian scientists headed by Vladimir Khavinson (Professor, Treasurer of the European region of the International Association of Gerontology and Geriatrics). These short peptides also called peptide bioregulators.

I know that in this forum everybody is mostly interested in bodybuilding peptides. But you asked about anti-aging benefits and I want to share with you my knowledge about peptides for this purpose.

So, short peptides (also known in the world as Khavinson Peptides) in studies on different animals extended life from 35 to 42% (this is a world record for life extension on animals). They rejuvenate the body and pushing away the biological age.

Short peptides have long been effectively used in humans for anti-aging benefits in gerontology. The most powerful for these anti-aging purposes are Endoluten and Epitalon (epiphysis peptides) + thymus peptides (for the immune system). You can find lots of info about these drugs and supplements online. (The lists and descriptions of the complete line of short peptides + the history of making these peptide bio-regulators.) Sorry, I can't post links, it's my first post on this forum.

The most impressive of the short peptides is Endoluten. It rejuvenates the whole body. This drug is the inductor of telomerase. It means that lengthens the ends of chromosomes and thus increases the life span of the cell by 42%, and thus life expectancy by 42%.

I heard that super-food bee royal jelly consists of some peptides that rejuvenate different organs and systems at once, not separately. Most of the beekeepers live a long life.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 27, 2020)

MikeLilley2020 said:


> As you may know, peptides are different and can be used for many purposes in the body (short peptides contain 2-4 amino acids, oligopeptides 10 amino acids, polypeptides 50-100 amino acids, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides (GHRP), etc.).
> 
> *The anti-aging world records (35 to 42% of life extension) belong to short peptides like Endoluten (peptide bioregulator)*
> 
> ...



Spun copied and paste content. Come on man I know how this shit works, I work SEO everyday.

If you are here to contribute then please do so. I don't mind giving you a backlink if you post good unique content however, if you are here for free backlinks forget it.


----------



## MikeLilley2020 (Apr 27, 2020)

You are right, I wrote a similar post earlier on another forum and it needs to be totally rewritten than. But the thoughts and words are mine.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 27, 2020)

MikeLilley2020 said:


> You are right, I wrote a similar post earlier on another forum and it needs to be totally rewritten than. But the thoughts and words are mine.



Just know I watch for spam daily and I'm also a member of every SEO forum out there. I know how the game works very well.


----------



## MikeLilley2020 (Apr 27, 2020)

Sure, there won't be any duplicate content in the future.


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 28, 2020)

GHRP2 is a quality anti-aging growth hormone releasing peptide with a specific use case. GHRP-2 is great for a bodybuilder looking to increase the limits of their appetite. GHRP-6, and to a lesser degree GHRP2, increase your appetite significantly (10-100x THC)...which can serve helpful while bulking before the buffet. Now I wouldn't go far out of the way to use GHRP in a protocol. However, in the event you are a human pincushion, a spice of GHRP-2 (low dosage), injected 2-3x/day - melanotan users, for example, could find value in GHRP-2 because they're dosing melanocyte-simulating hormones before spring break/summer vacation low & often, both drugs which are all too commonly overdosed.


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 28, 2020)

*Narc content if you ask me.*



mugzy said:


> Spun copied and paste content. Come on man I know how this shit works, I work SEO everyday.
> 
> If you are here to contribute then please do so. I don't mind giving you a backlink if you post good unique content however, if you are here for free backlinks forget it.


Hot keywords/peptides for LE: TB500, BPC157, Epitalon


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 28, 2020)

*Do 90 yr olds dose GHRP2 sublingual*



Jakkd said:


> Dr. jefferey life, 85-90 year old doctor, takes ghrp2 and swears by it, curious how many other older folks have benefited and what they noticed as far as benefits?



He's likely selling the peptide drugs. GHRP-2 is a professional alibi for growth hormone use.


----------



## Jakkd (Apr 30, 2020)

MikeLilley2020 said:


> As you may know, peptides are different and can be used for many purposes in the body (short peptides contain 2-4 amino acids, oligopeptides 10 amino acids, polypeptides 50-100 amino acids, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides (GHRP), etc.).
> 
> *The anti-aging world records (35 to 42% of life extension) belong to short peptides like Endoluten (peptide bioregulator)*
> 
> ...



Again man, you know your shit thanks for your response. Riddle me this then, ive studied and have taken ghrp2/6, cjc 1295-w/dac , along with some hgh normantropin,and stem cell pill capsules, is this the ultimate for age defying internally and externally?


----------



## lfod14 (May 4, 2020)

No way he got his results with GHRP-2, he's on actual hGH.


----------

